# jon do u have a 911 turbo gt2 black on black in stock??



## z0mb13 (Jun 21, 2002)

and can u give it for invoice during the special event??


thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We will have Porsche 911s and Boxsters on hand.

We are sold out of 911 Twin Turbos and GT2's for MY2002.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *We will have Porsche 911s and Boxsters on hand.
> 
> We are sold out of 911 Twin Turbos and GT2's for MY2002.
> 
> *


but what about TURBO GT2's?


----------

